# Old School Nakamichi PA 300II



## bimmerboy31

I can pick this up for a little over $100. I've heard this was a pretty expensive, high SQ amp. All I need it to do is drive 5.25" components. Should I buy it?


----------



## Mooble

For its day that was a nice amp, but it's 25 years old. If it was well used, many of its parts will be nearing the end of their life. I love old amps as collector's items, but $100 is not a very good deal on that amp. I have some older than that, but I don't use them.


----------



## sqshoestring

Sounds pricey but I've not checked those lately. Sure I'd try it, but check on the value more no sense in paying too much for old amps. I bought PA304s for that and if not mistaken they are one of the most sought Nak amps. Plus market is pretty slow right now. All that should get old in most amps is the caps, takes some time to do but not that hard.

1985: http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Nakamichi_PA-300_MkII/


----------



## Catman

There are not many amps these days that will touch the SQ of the Nak PA300II. S/N ratio of 115b and a damping factor of >1000.

I have more of this series of amps than I can count ...some NIB. I have had a couple of the PA400 amps that have had to have the capacitors replaced. Other than that ....SQ is AWESOME.

They are one of the great finds because most of the kids these days are looking for 'features' instead of SQ.

>^..^<

>^..^<


----------



## bobduch

If you want a PA304 I have one in excellent condition for $160 shipped. Have 2 actually and 2 PA301s.


----------



## Catman

sqshoestring said:


> ....I bought PA304s for that and if not mistaken they are one of the most sought Nak amps. Plus market is pretty slow right now. All that should get old in most amps is the caps, takes some time to do but not that hard.
> 
> 1985: Nakamichi PA-300 MkII


The PA304's were sought after because they are a "Zed" amp ...I have no idea why people 'pee their pants' over anything "Zed". The PA304 doesn't come close to the SQ of the PA300II's ...IMO "Zed" was the start of the downfall of Nak amps. 

Yes, I have owned both and compared them side by side.

>^..^<


----------



## E. coli

Catman said:


> The PA304's were sought after because they are a "Zed" amp ...I have no idea why people 'pee their pants' over anything "Zed". The PA304 doesn't come close to the SQ of the PA300II's ...IMO "Zed" was the start of the downfall of Nak amps.
> 
> Yes, I have owned both and compared them side by side.
> 
> >^..^<



Hey Cat:

No disrespect intended but I just wanted to clarify that the PA-304 was pre-Zed:

1. Zed made Nakamichi amps were made in the US, the PA-304 was made in Japan and then subsequently Taiwan.

2. Zed first started making Nakamichi amps in 1998 (See Link # 1 , Zed history almost bottom of page) almost 10 years after the PA-304 was manufactured and distributed in 1989 (Link # 2, as cited on ampguts.realmofexcursioncom).

Link# 1- ZED AUDIO

Link# 2- Nakamichi PA-304


I just installed a PA-304 to power a set of Morel Elate 6 -2 ways and boy is it musically delicious!  As I have not heard the PA300II in action, I can not comment if it is better or worse. But I suspect based on the similar THD and SN Ratio of the two and having had and listened to the TA home series, the PA-304 does not disappoint or blemish the Nak reputation back in the mid to late 80's.


Cheers!


----------



## llhillan

I have had nearly all of the best amps in my days. Home, car, recording studio you name it. I have yet to find anything better then the old nakamich car amps for sound quality. They are so good I installed a large lithium battery to use them in my house. 
I have 4 pa400’s feed by a Perreaux class A preamp biamping tannoy DMT’s in my listening room. It don’t look very good but absolutely the best sound I’ve heard period. The Norah Jones SA CD vocal is mind blowing. I find it absolutely crazy my least expensive 2 channel system blows everything else I own away.


----------



## Holmz

llhillan said:


> I have had nearly all of the best amps in my days. Home, car, recording studio you name it. I have yet to find anything better then the old nakamich car amps for sound quality. They are so good I installed a large lithium battery to use them in my house.
> I have 4 pa400’s feed by a Perreaux class A preamp biamping tannoy DMT’s in my listening room. It don’t look very good but absolutely the best sound I’ve heard period. The Norah Jones SA CD vocal is mind blowing. I find it absolutely crazy my least expensive 2 channel system blows everything else I own away.


I have run some of the older Nak amps, and they seemed pretty good.
A picture of that shroom would be eye candy...

I have been on an old skool revival recently, McIntosh, Phass, Nak...




bimmerboy31 said:


> I can pick this up for a little over $100. I've heard this was a pretty expensive, high SQ amp. All I need it to do is drive 5.25" components. Should I buy it?


Probably, but it could take another 300-500 to recap it...
It would likely be stunning.


----------

